# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Dsactivations messages apres clic sur lien hypertexte vers fichier interne

## wrdaniel

Bonjour

Sous W7, dans Word, Excel , Outlook 2010 on peut insrer des liens hypertextes vers des fichiers internes.

je souhaiterais ne plus avoir les deux messages d'avertissement qui s'affichent ds que j 'active un de mes liens hypertexte; a savoir :

-->le  1ier
Microsoft a identifi un problme de scurit potentiel, il est possible que cette emplacement ne soit pas fiable
c:\-----le chemin-du -fichier-------\
les liens hypertextes peuvent nuire ........
Voulez vous continuer ?     Oui --  Non

--> le 2iem si je rponds oui au  1ier
 Vous devez uniquement ouvrir les pices jointes uniquement lorsqu'elles proviennent d'une source sre  Ouvrir -- Enregistrer -- Annuler 

La case  cocher en bas  droite de la boite de dialogue (Toujours me demander avant d'ouvrir ce type de fichier) est coche mais grise et inaccessible. ::calim2:: 

J'ai cherch sur ce  forum et j'ai essay la modification de Microsoft de la cl de registre Security ... DisableHyperLinkWarning sans succs  ::cry:: 
Si vous avez d 'autres pistes... merci...   ::zoubi::

----------


## foguer

Il faut lire la deuxime partie de l'article :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925757/fr

Si vous continuez  recevoir un message d'avertissement
Une fois les messages d'avertissement dsactivs, vous pouvez continuer  recevoir un message d'avertissement de Microsoft Windows. Si vous continuez  recevoir un message d'avertissement aprs avoir appliqu la procdure dcrite dans cet article, utilisez l'une des mthodes suivantes pour rsoudre le problme.

Remarque La mthode 1 s'applique uniquement  Windows XP et versions antrieures de Windows. Pour Windows Vista et versions ultrieures de Windows, utilisez la mthode 2.  
Mthode 1 : Dsactivation de l'option  Confirmer l'ouverture aprs le tlchargement  pour le type de fichier que vous essayez d'ouvrir
1.Double-cliquez sur Poste de travail. 
2.Dans le menu Outils, cliquez sur Options des dossiers.
3.Sous l'onglet Types de fichiers, slectionnez l'extension de fichier approprie (par exemple, WMV) dans la zone Types de fichiers enregistrs, puis cliquez sur Avanc.
 4.Dsactivez la case  cocher Confirmer l'ouverture aprs le tlchargement, puis cliquez sur OK.
 5.Dans la bote de dialogue Options des dossiers, cliquez sur Fermer. 

Mthode 2 : Modification de la sous-cl de Registre HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WMVFile\EditFlags
Utilisez cette mthode si le message d'avertissement s'affiche sur plusieurs ordinateurs.

Pour dsactiver le message d'avertissement, procdez comme suit.1.Cliquez sur Dmarrer, sur Excuter, tapez regedit, puis cliquez sur OK.
 2.Recherchez la sous-cl de Registre suivante : 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WMVFile\EditFlags

3.Cliquez sur EditFlags, puis sur Renommer dans le menu Edition. 
4.Tapez OldEditFlags et appuyez sur Entre.
5.Dans le menu Edition, pointez sur Nouveau, puis cliquez sur Valeur DWORD.
6.Tapez EditFlags, puis appuyez sur Entre.
7.Dans le menu Edition, cliquez sur Modifier. 
8.Dans la bote de dialogue dition de la valeur DWORD, sous Base, cliquez sur Hexadcimale.
9.Tapez 10000, puis cliquez sur OK. 
Pour ractiver le message d'avertissement, procdez comme suit.1.Cliquez sur Dmarrer, sur Excuter, tapez regedit, puis cliquez sur OK.
2.Recherchez la sous-cl de Registre suivante : 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\WMVFile\EditFlags

3.Cliquez sur EditFlags, puis sur Modifier dans le menu Edition. 
4.Tapez 0, puis cliquez sur OK. 

Remarque Mme aprs avoir excut cette procdure, vous recevez le message d'avertissement si vous ouvrez des fichiers dans Office 2010 en Mode protg.

----------

